# Good supplementary light for a fluval flex?



## PlantsForHire (Sep 28, 2017)

I have the 9G version. Although its grown plants well, the back of the tank doesn't receive a whole lot of light, causing uneven growth compared to the front. Is there something I can stick underneath the lid to give it more light? 

I also did think of just getting a kessil A80 Tuna sun, but I'd still like to keep a lid on this tank. I have jumpers. Any thoughts?


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

It's all about the lid.
Almost nothing fits under the lid and anything that would needs to be very water resistant.
My solution was to just get another of the factory lights and silicone glue it under there.
It's been working fine for a few weeks. Here's a pic.
Ah seeing the picture reminds me as I see the inside of the top looking groady.
It's because I first tried using outdoor LED tape. There's one picture of somebody with this solution out there on the internets.
I tried and ended up with a big ball of mess. If you have further questions you may need to PM.


----------



## PlantsForHire (Sep 28, 2017)

Its an idea. Might end up doing the same


----------

